
The Power of Simple CRUD - ellinoora
https://volument.com/blog/the-power-of-simple-crud?b1
======
g82918
Not really a CRUD article more of a weird angry article about SAAS.

~~~
ellinoora
Kind of. However, I think the mentioned problems about SAAS are valid.

~~~
g82918
I feel like they attack from the wrong angle. Consider BareMetrics an SAAS.
They aren't really just a CRUD, but are lumped in with CRM's. The easiest CRM
is a spreadsheet and a mailer like SendMail.

~~~
jbergens
Many organizations have used Excel as a CRM and then hit a lot of problems. It
is very hard to scale up and also hard to add features to if you need them.

------
tarjei
What I'm looking for is something to replace external CHAT systems with
something that stores all the data in our systems, replacing Intercom or
whatever else.

~~~
volument
That's our goal too. We pushed out this simple CRUD first for commenting and
private support chat/email. We'll add realtime chat functionality later if
needed. Currently, we are doing fine without it.

------
raynguyen
Not sure what this article was trying to get at. If a SAAS service could be
replaced by a single line of code, then you did not need to use it in the
first place.

~~~
volument
We could ditch Recurly because we had all the necessary billing data available
on the new, central system. Not before that.

------
l0
> The next time someone mentions that infamous "simple CRUD", you might want
> to take them more seriously.

I agree.

------
yangikan
Are there any ways to quickly build mobile crud apps?

